# Invited to Tampa JATC



## Chuckster86 (Oct 18, 2017)

Good morning y’all. Received the best news I could ask for. I’ve been selected by the Tampa JATC for their apprenticeship program. I’m excited for this new opportunity.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chuckster86 said:


> Good morning y’all. Received the best news I could ask for. I’ve been selected by the Tampa JATC for their apprenticeship program. I’m excited for this new opportunity.


Awesome!!
Much Congrats


----------



## Adamlittlej (Mar 29, 2017)

That’s great, man! Quick question. How were you notified? A letter? I ask because I’m also a candidate in Tampa and my mail box was blocked all day yesterday, so I didn’t get any of my mail...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Congratulations and good luck with that. It's good to see people coming into the industry.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Congratulations. Work and study hard.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations, good luck with it.


----------



## Chuckster86 (Oct 18, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> Chuckster86 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning y’all. Received the best news I could ask for. I’ve been selected by the Tampa JATC for their apprenticeship program. I’m excited for this new opportunity.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Chuckster86 (Oct 18, 2017)

Adamlittlej said:


> That’s great, man! Quick question. How were you notified? A letter? I ask because I’m also a candidate in Tampa and my mail box was blocked all day yesterday, so I didn’t get any of my mail...


I received a letter in the mail about two days after my interview. To be honest, I thought I was junk mail at first. The letter came in a large document envelope.


----------



## Chuckster86 (Oct 18, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Congratulations and good luck with that. It's good to see people coming into the industry.


Thank you! I’m glad to be a part of the industry too!


----------



## Chuckster86 (Oct 18, 2017)

PokeySmokey said:


> Congratulations. Work and study hard.


Thank you!


----------



## Chuckster86 (Oct 18, 2017)

Signal1 said:


> Congratulations, good luck with it.


Thank you!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

congrats bro, and you're going to get a lot of mail from the union now.
make sure you don't trow it out


----------

